# HCG Testosterone



## Pollo (Oct 17, 2014)

I've had some problem with my health for years. I've been to multiple doctors who couldn't figure out what the problem was and told me it's in my head but I think I've had some luck lately.

I tested low for free testosterone although my bio available is somewhat ok. I'm currently on thyroid hormone as well as some natural supplements and now my doctor is suggesting I take HCG testosterone shots. Has anyone had any experience with this? 

I've struggled with muscle weakness and weight gain for years now and I'm really hoping this can get me back to normal.


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

hCG is not testosterone. hCG causes and increase in LH and/or FSH will cause the male testes to produce as much testosterone as they can. This may get your test levels raised a bit. Exogenous testosterone shots will obviously raise your levels. hCG is sometimes used in conjunction with TRT therapy to help limit the shut down that occurs when you use exogenous testosterone.


----------



## Methuselah (Nov 24, 2014)

The only bad thing about the testosterone replacement therapy I went through many years ago was Edna had to constantly shave my back so I wouldn't look like a bearskin rug


----------



## Pollo (Oct 17, 2014)

Methuselah said:


> The only bad thing about the testosterone replacement therapy I went through many years ago was Edna had to constantly shave my back so I wouldn't look like a bearskin rug


My doctor told me that replacement therapy would mean that my body won't produce it anymore so I won't be able to have kids. Don't want to do that now.

I'm hoping this will help me because I haven't felt this tired and weak before in my life.


----------



## chaos (Mar 9, 2012)

Has pituitary tumor or abnormality been ruled out by MRI or CT scans?


----------



## Pollo (Oct 17, 2014)

chaos said:


> Has pituitary tumor or abnormality been ruled out by MRI or CT scans?


He's sending me for an MRI soon. My prolactin was high so he's checking why. I think it could be stress that caused it from the beginning and my body never bounced back.


----------

